# Is it possible to use bluetooth headphones on the DVR's?



## vid53 (Jan 8, 2006)

I was wondering if i wanted to use Bluetooth headphones would i plug the dondle into the usb port on the back of my HR24-200?


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

No drivers so it wouldn't output sound through the USB.


----------



## Alebob911 (Mar 22, 2007)

As shades228 said, there is no drivers on the HR24 that would allow the bluetooth to function. Right now the only device that works is the add on OTA tuner AM21 and the newer version AM21N.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

The usb port is also good for charging usb devices like iPhones, iPads, etc. And you can use it to power a cooling pad, if needed, under your DVR.


----------



## FHSPSU67 (Jan 12, 2007)

I use a bluetooth adaptor plugged in to my AVR. Motorola DC800
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000OQDO8K


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

"RunnerFL" said:


> The usb port is also good for charging usb devices like iPhones, iPads, etc. And you can use it to power a cooling pad, if needed, under your DVR.


How long does it take to charge an iPad? Overnight?


----------



## sdirv (Dec 14, 2008)

RunnerFL said:


> The usb port is also good for charging usb devices like iPhones, iPads, etc. And you can use it to power a cooling pad, if needed, under your DVR.


I use it to power the wireless gaming adapter that has my DVR, as well as the entire Whole Home system on my wifi.


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

dpeters11 said:


> How long does it take to charge an iPad? Overnight?


It doesn't work well for charging an iPad, doesn't put out enough current (just like trying to use an iPhone charger for an iPad). It will work fine for iPhones, iPods, and other devices though (most active 3D glasses for 3D TVs).


----------

